# Calling All Pomeranian Owners!!! Post Ur Pics!! =)



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

this is ronnie =] 4 months old... (ugly stage)


----------



## MaddiesMommy (Oct 31, 2007)

I dont talk much about Moose on here.. Mainly becuase i've never had any issues with him he's the overall perfect dog.. I joined mainly becuase of Madison and it being such a long time since i've had a puppy..
but here is Moose aka Moo Moo he is a 5 year old Wolfe Sable pom who is a bit overweight and wont loose any of it....

MooMoo in his halloween costume( dont worry lol he really does love to get dressed up, just not so much for pictures)









Moo at Christmas last year.









my handsome moo moo camping... sitting in his favorite spot ( i swear he's worse then a girl)


----------



## MaddiesMommy (Oct 31, 2007)

And here's a few more... 









not my pom, but here is my grandads ( was my grams) Named Princess they day we picked her out for christmas


----------



## autumn_in_alaska (Nov 4, 2007)

Autumn saw her pictures i was posting and did not like it. 









her toy is as big as her


----------



## devinzbaby (Sep 24, 2007)

Sora at 8 weeks.









Soras mother, My other pom Muffin









Devins Pom Calob









The One i'm finding a home for. Already have someone interested. (on a neuter contract)


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

My Grandmother's dog Camille.


















http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b39/cvcraven/SA400676.jpg

and a few more


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

My fiery redhead Carolina, sitting pretty the day we got her:









Trying to maintain her dignity:


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is Lady with my girls at the dog park with the girls. And then just a pic of Lady's sweet face.


----------



## kansas (Apr 21, 2007)

This is Pikachu my 5 yr old Pom and my 2 Papillons


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

Betty said:


> My fiery redhead Carolina, sitting pretty the day we got her:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol! they look so funny when their wet!!here is ronnie after his bath...


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

these are my friends pomeranians...
this is dandan
















and having a shower....


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

this is gogo


















and this is their puppy at about a weeks old


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

kansas said:


> This is Pikachu my 5 yr old Pom and my 2 Papillons


pikachu is a really cute name for a pom!!


----------



## devinzbaby (Sep 24, 2007)

Pomeranians are My favorite small dog breed. I need to give SORA a bath tonight, I'll try to get some new pictures. His coat is growing back nicely.


----------



## devinzbaby (Sep 24, 2007)

Lots of new pics of my boy, before, during, and after his bath today.


----------



## devinzbaby (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

*Well my sister just bought a pomeranian for the family. Her name's Abella. (Hence "Bell" ) I'll do the best I can for pics!*


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

ilovemychihuahua said:


> *Well my sister just bought a pomeranian for the family. Her name's Abella. (Hence "Bell" ) I'll do the best I can for pics!*


congrats on de new baby!


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

devinzbaby said:


>


sora is just the cutest! she is getting very fluffy!!


----------



## devinzbaby (Sep 24, 2007)

Lol, yea, After my mother Shaved him i cried for weeks. But I know they dont even get their "Prime" coat till age 4, so i know by then he'll be perfect. Also that He should be all filled out by next summer so thats the perfect time for me to take him to a few shows. I might go to a few shows first to see what i'm getting myself into. lol. I basically just want Conformation. But hes such a fast little dude, i might think about starting to train him for like agilidy or something. ^.^


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

devinzbaby said:


> Lol, yea, After my mother Shaved him i cried for weeks. But I know they dont even get their "Prime" coat till age 4, so i know by then he'll be perfect. Also that He should be all filled out by next summer so thats the perfect time for me to take him to a few shows. I might go to a few shows first to see what i'm getting myself into. lol. I basically just want Conformation. But hes such a fast little dude, i might think about starting to train him for like agilidy or something. ^.^


i know! ronnieis super fast too !! its wierd cos his legsare so stumpy


----------



## devinzbaby (Sep 24, 2007)

Lol. Yea. Its all good.  Poms are pretty crazy, I'm assuming that he'll calm down a little after he grows out of the puppy phase, and into a semi-adult. If not, Oh well, I can haldle it.


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

lol! they are crazy,but they are worth it


----------

